# Grandin Road Halloween Sneak Peek



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm very impressed with the (rather menacing) face sculpt on what will apparently be their Animated Scarecrow.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw that this morning and immediately shared it on my page. Really got me all jazzed up for the season!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bloody hell!! Why can't they just post things on the site, instead of (or in addition to) using FB?! I want to see...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Bloody hell!! Why can't they just post things on the site, instead of (or in addition to) using FB?! I want to see...


You shouldn't have left FB!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> You shouldn't have left FB!


Sorry, but Zuckerberg shouldn't have taken the users for granted and treated everyone as nothing more than information to be sold for profit I don't miss the site (I was there _maybe_ 10 months in total), just some of the people, but I still see most here. Besides, I found that I can still see it anyhow, so "ha" The scarecrow looks interesting, but the preview is a bit underwhelming, actually...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Vicky's looking pretty good.... it looks like they added more hair to her, which she SORELY needed. 

I'd have done the whole photoshoot at twilight - or at least late afternoon - though. 

Nice find, Allma!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry, but Zuckerberg shouldn't have taken the users for granted and treated everyone as nothing more than information to be sold for profit I don't miss the site (I was there _maybe_ 10 months in total), just some of the people, but I still see most here. Besides, I found that I can still see it anyhow, so "ha" The scarecrow looks interesting, but the preview is a bit underwhelming, actually...


Do like I do: I have a dummy FB account, not in my real name. It lets me get on FB to see stuff, without all the high maintenence crap FB usually demands.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> Do like I do: I have a dummy FB account, not in my real name. It lets me get on FB to see stuff, without all the high maintenence crap FB usually demands.


That's a really smart idea, Serpentia. Besides the fact that my family doesn't seem to communicate other than through FB, I only keep it for things like SpiritHalloween's daily drawings and such.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

New pictures this morning on FB! I have the large bat and it is a nice indoor prop, I always get comments on it at my parties.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just saw the new pics! Love it!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

I saw it too! So exciting! They stated on their fb page a few weeks/months ago that they were not partnering with Martha Stewart this year, so we will see what they cook up!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> Do like I do: I have a dummy FB account, not in my real name. It lets me get on FB to see stuff, without all the high maintenence crap FB usually demands.


When I had it, I went with a nickname, plus I didn't put anything personal. Thanks for the tip, but I simply can't willingly support someone like Zberg in any way, since it goes against my principles.

Is it just me being fickle, or do the majority of the new props look cheap and not realistic enough for how much they are sure to cost?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Is it just me being fickle, or do the majority of the new props look cheap and not realistic enough for how much they are sure to cost?


I think the fact that GR apparently chose to do it's photoshoot during broad daylight (and on a sunny day too), might be throwing off the look just a bit. I'd imagine though that the final photographs will be somewhat different.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

You can link FB photos to this forum. I've done it. Can someone post a link to their FB page?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevermind... lets do this:


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

allmapa1 said:


> New pictures this morning on FB! I have the large bat and it is a nice indoor prop, I always get comments on it at my parties.


That bat does look pretty cool.

I kind of want that morphing pumpkin too.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I know I'm ridiculous ~ but just looking at the pictures puts me in an extremely good mood!  WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

ghosttown said:


>




lskdjf:lksdjf:lskjdf!!!!! Want want want!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Garthgoyle I wondered where you went I miss you on facebook.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Is that the same wolf/hound GR sold last year for $80? I wanted to buy it this year but that one seems different (and probably more expensive). 
Thanks for posting all the pics, GhostTown. Much appreciated. 

<edit>After a little searching I found last year's wolf was a Martha Stewart prop.  link -http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...rtha-stewart-werewolf-prop-impressions-3.html I wonder who will be carrying the MS props this year, It was also sold on HSN http://www.hsn.com/home-decor/martha-stewart-living-life-sized-werewolf_p-6554912_xp.aspx


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Ghost Town for starting my Saturday off with a smile. Garthgoyle, I feel the same as you. Don't like some of the things they've pulled that I've read in the news about how they use their subscribers. Besides who wants to have their real name out there in every post and I refuse to stupe to childish behavior like making up a "real name" just to get an account. I've been to Design Toscano's FB page and personally when I want to "go shopping" don't want to wade through everyone's comments, so don't understand why a company selling things would want to reach less people. Plus FB is getting the ad dollars not them if the people stop going to the comapnies own website I bet. Anyway, thanks again Ghost Town. 

The photos were beautifully shot, what a great location. Frontgate/GrandinRoad always has quality catalog work IMO. Interesting lighting approach this year. I like a lot of things at first glance and I still found the photos eerie despite the items really being pretty well lit (and easy to see the detailing and what you can expect when you purchase, unless the packaging crushes their faces again--I'm sure the amount of headaches that caused them last year has been remedied this year with the current year's supplier). Now to wait for the pricing.....

As to Tannasgash's comment on the Martha Stewart Halloween line, I wonder if JCPenneys might get some of her things. Doubtful it would be the props though more the decor line. I know Macy's carries MS items (only saw MS craft/baking halloween items there though in the past) but can't see them selling her halloween props unless they offer it solely from a Macy's catalog. I do like what MS comes up with so hope everyone will keep an eye out for sources.

Back on GrandinRoad's website I do like the Dearly Departed Couple prop. Doesn't look like much prop mostly cloth but it has a great pose going that I think evokes a lot of emotion. Can someone please tell me though WHY people think adding color changing light to the eyes (red, blue, green no less) does anything to enhance the spookiness of the prop? Looks like a number of items have an end of July shop date, but at least they are orderable now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Garthgoyle I wondered where you went I miss you on facebook.


Thanks for the kind words, halloween71



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Garthgoyle, I feel the same as you. Don't like some of the things they've pulled that I've read in the news about how they use their subscribers. Besides who wants to have their real name out there in every post and I refuse to stupe to childish behavior like making up a "real name" just to get an account. I've been to Design Toscano's FB page and personally when I want to "go shopping" don't want to wade through everyone's comments, so don't understand why a company selling things would want to reach less people. Plus FB is getting the ad dollars not them if the people stop going to the comapnies own website I bet. .
> 
> Back on GrandinRoad's website I do like the Dearly Departed Couple prop. Doesn't look like much prop mostly cloth but it has a great pose going that I think evokes a lot of emotion. Can someone please tell me though WHY people think adding color changing light to the eyes (red, blue, green no less) does anything to enhance the spookiness of the prop? Looks like a number of items have an end of July shop date, but at least they are orderable now.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one.

That is one wicked prop, and not a bad price at all. I really don't mind the color-changing eyes, but just one continuous color would be more fitting, I think.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting. Ran a Google search for "Grandin Road Animated Scarecrow" and one of the results is this page: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-scarecrow/454511 No image available, but offers a bit more description and the price point will be $69.99.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Home Depot has Martha Stewart stuff, maybe they'll take up the slack? Though I seriously doubt it since HD seems to be all about Christmas starting in August, but one can dream.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My home depot had halloween stuff two years ago and then dropped it entirely. And the stuff DID sell. Who knows, it may have been a 'returns' nightmare. I still spend a decent amount on halloween there though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinR...eCode=ZZ453299&cm_mmc=facebook-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA

26 days left until GR unveils Halloween Haven. New page with announcement at Grandin Road!

Interactive Dueling Banjo Skeletons 199.00

Our Dueling Banjo Skeletons will surely have you stomping your feet. After some talking and mocking, these skeleton cousins put on a fantastic banjo show for all to see. Glowing red eyes add a haunted element to their well-detailed, country couture.

This pair is ready for hours of talking and strumming
Motion- and sound-activated with volume control
Pose them as you wish – they're movable and connected by a 65" wire
Plug them into any standard outlet
A Grandin Road exclusive

http://www.grandinroad.com/interact...54509?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=68

Spooky Hands Ceramic Bowl! I need this! http://www.grandinroad.com/spooky-h...54552?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=29

Autumn Spice Pumpkins! http://www.grandinroad.com/autumn-s...453022?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> My home depot had halloween stuff two years ago and then dropped it entirely. And the stuff DID sell. Who knows, it may have been a 'returns' nightmare. I still spend a decent amount on halloween there though.


Same with my Home Depot. The only thing Halloween related they had were pumpkins. They had the usual fall things like mums & other fall plants but zero Halloween stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those _Deliverance_-styled skeletons are hilarious, hollow

What's up with the "na na na" part in the one link? Are they really that fond of the original _Batman_ song?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm with you guys on FB. They're the reason I got an account here instead!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroad NEW LIFESIZE pics at Grandin Road fb page. Click link!

NEW video of dueling banjo skeletons on the page as well!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow, it looks like Grandin Road will be getting some cool props this year; I especially like the Shaking Zombie and Animated Scarecrow. I also enjoyed their cover photo with their characters lined up with their heights shown. I wonder what that huge 7 foot reaper holding the candles is...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I please get a picture of these things? I don't have a FB account so I can't see them!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the look of the shaking zombie


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like GR getting some tekky props. I saw the ash urn and the caretaker


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I always look forward to the official opening of Halloween Haven! I went ahead and ordered the Dearly Departed couple, but I'd wager I'll be placing another order once all the new mdse is on the website. 

GR always has something that I *must* have that no other retailer carries... They get some of my $ every year


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Can I please get a picture of these things? I don't have a FB account so I can't see them!


This is the picture that shows several of their decorations lined up:

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/283789_10151023529373840_899490719_n.jpg


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Looks like GR getting some tekky props. I saw the ash urn and the caretaker[/QU
> 
> Where about did you see those props listed? Was it on their website?
> 
> Thanks again,


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > Can I please get a picture of these things? I don't have a FB account so I can't see them!
> ...



Dang! That giant reaper with the candles looks awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Dang! That giant reaper with the candles looks awesome!


He is wicked cool, but I cannot find a single one that I don't like in that 'lineup'


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow The Banjo Skeletons are aweosme! and the reaper... and the dog... and the resin groundbreaker... and the scarecrow... and the ghoul ladies are stiil cool!(I think Helga and Victoria maybe?) the witches aren't bad either. 

GR is always impressive. Their price point is the problem. Some of the prices listed though this year don't seem too ridiculous. 

hmm... when my lottery check rolls in I'll be buying! Now just to find that elusive winning ticket...
thanx for posting pics Ghosttown.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG! I have got to have those banjo players! They would be perfect on the porch of our new farm store!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> pirate of the caribbean said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like GR getting some tekky props. I saw the ash urn and the caretaker[/QU
> ...


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Can anyone provide a Link?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

KenVP said:


> Can anyone provide a Link?



http://www.facebook.com/grandinroad Grandin Road facebook. Scroll down for various sneak peeks

I can click the pics even when NOT logged in to fb to see pics and previews

http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/ GR online store

Happy looking!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Spinechiller said:
> 
> 
> > In the second sneak peak on FB album you can see a picture of their graveyard, and in the corner there's a creepy caretaker prop. Also, on their halloween haven 2012 homepage, theres a small picture at the top w/ the talking busts and the ask urn
> ...


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

this picture was posted on Grandin Roads facebook page


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI - Just got an e-mail. Grandin Road is offering FREE SHIPPING on all items purchased today only.

Promotion code: XXW10513


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Love Grandin Road! No one does a better ad then they do! Did y'all know they're owned by Frontgate? Just had an item quality problem with Frontgate and they were fantastic! Shipping me a new address sign and I didn't even have to return the defective one!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish gemmy and spirit would have a video featuring their props. It really helped GR get noticed last year


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I came across these 4 videos on Vimeo. They are the animated shaking zombie, blood drip lights, spinning skull on books and face out hanging reaper. Check them out if you havent seen these yet. 
http://vimeo.com/grandinroad


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the videos, c910andace. I like the face-out reaper and the blood lights, even if they do remind me more of lightsabers than blood drips The skull and book prop really isn't bad, either. The zombie's audio is flat-out disappointing, though


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

The face out reaper was my favorite Garthgoyle. I wonder what the price will be on it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

c910andace said:


> I came across these 4 videos on Vimeo. They are the animated shaking zombie, blood drip lights, spinning skull on books and face out hanging reaper. Check them out if you havent seen these yet.
> http://vimeo.com/grandinroad



Thanks for posting!

I found that there are about 6 pages of Grandin Road's Halloween item videos on your link!

http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:1/sort:date
http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:2/sort:date
http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:3/sort:date

about 70 videos, some are the prop's sound only.

Cool find thank you for sharing!

http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:4/sort:date
http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:5/sort:date
http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos/page:6/sort:date


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Hollow, I'm watching now!! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/45986012

WOW! Look at the female vampire in this video, near the end!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

c910andace said:


> Hollow, I'm watching now!! Thanks!


No, thank YOU! How did you find these videos??? I am sure we aren't supposed to be watching them! Sa-weeet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/45994740

Life size animated Gypsy! 

http://vimeo.com/45994783

The Striking Hand!

These are neat!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I know it's like I'm a kid in a toy store!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The videos are great, so thank you for all of the posts. Saying that, some had me cracking up, like this zombie, who first sounds like someone at a fireworks show ("Oooh!! Aahhh!!"), then who just relieved themself





Did anyone else get, "You are listening to *such and such*," for certain vids? Kind of defeats the purpose... Hopefully, they will add actual _videos_ to those soon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed that some of the new items were listed with prices on GrandinRoad's website, like the Dueling Banjo guys. Have they listed all the props yet? I didn't see the zombie dog there today when I looked and wondered if he had already sold out--haven't been on their site for a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed that some of the new items were listed with prices on GrandinRoad's website, like the Dueling Banjo guys. Have they listed all the props yet? I didn't see the zombie dog there today when I looked and wondered if he had already sold out--haven't been on their site for a few weeks.



G.O.S, I don't think so. They are unveiling their "Halloween Haven" August 1st!

http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos 74 videos and video of audio of GR new line!


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got my Venetian Victoria in today SOOOO Happy!!! She has none of the issues that plagued last years batch, Eyes work and no smashed face, also LOTS of hair!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Almost here!
I can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Am I missing something? http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/?

I just bought this guy today with a 20% coupon (from filling out one of their surveys)


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Stupid duplicate post...


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Dminor said:


> Am I missing something? http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/?
> 
> I just bought this guy today with a 20% coupon (from filling out one of their surveys)


I'm guessing you're asking if there's more stuff coming from Grandin Road.
They've touted they are offering 100 new items this year, but that the grand reveal will be tomorrow, Aug 1st.
The stuff they have up now has been there for a few days, but there should be a lot more coming.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Dminor said:


> Am I missing something? http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/?
> 
> I just bought this guy today with a 20% coupon (from filling out one of their surveys)


Very cool one of their better props Ive seen


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Ha, those fools sent me the survey Dminor mentioned above. Now _I_ have a 20% off coupon as well with all the new stuff coming out tomorrow.
hehe...
They'll never know what hit them!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmmm, Grandin Road 2012 Halloween list......

7 1/2 ' Reaper
Animated Scarecrow
Gnarly Dog
Faceless Reaper
Animated Spell Book .............................................................


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Checked out Grandinroad today, I like the 7.5 ft Giant Gatekeeper, but at $179 too rich for my blood... There's a 7.5 ft witch who is only $69. Why the big price difference do you think? The witch's voice is annoying also... Love the animated pumpkin! What do you guys think? Garthgoyle?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

As of 5:27 PM EDT GRoad website is still down. At least for me. Ive been trying to log on for hours

I can view some of GR's items by going to the HSN website


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe we crashed it!


----------

